# looking for owner's time



## rdemarco (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi

Looking for sunsail owner's time for a catamaran in Greece, in late September

And Bahamas for 2012.

Thanx

RD


----------



## Options409 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a Jeanneau 409 with Sunsail. No time to use my charter points in 2011. Looking to sell the 14 points i am allowed to giveaway. All bases available. 7 days high season, 14 days low season. Obviously not a cat. [email protected] if you are interested, very negotiable.


----------

